# dashboard widget météo



## Thrawn (18 Octobre 2005)

Je voulais savoir si c'est moi qui est un jour d avance ou si c est le widget météo du dashboard qui a tjrs un jour de retard? a moins que je rêve.


----------



## averell (18 Octobre 2005)

Ben, chez moi, &#231;a va.
On est bien mardi, hein ?


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

A ce propos, ça fais 2 mois que je n'ai plus d'info météo sur dashboard (je suis actuellement sur Montpellier) , quelqu'un connait il une solution ?
Inutile d'ajouter que j'ai réglé ce widjet sur la ville de Montpellier !!!


----------



## rubren (18 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, ça fais 2 mois que je n'ai plus d'info météo sur dashboard (je suis actuellement sur Montpellier) , quelqu'un connait il une solution ?
> Inutile d'ajouter que j'ai réglé ce widjet sur la ville de Montpellier !!!




bonsoir voisin, moi j'habite a clermont l'hérauilt pas loin de montpellier et ça fonctionne. Tente une autre ville proche de montpellier (essaie clermont herault) voir si tu as toujours le même problème tu verras déjà si cela vient du site ou le widget puise ses sources ou bien de ton widget qui à un soucis.


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir voisin, moi j'habite a clermont l'hérauilt pas loin de montpellier et ça fonctionne. Tente une autre ville proche de montpellier (essaie clermont herault) voir si tu as toujours le même problème tu verras déjà si cela vient du site ou le widget puise ses sources ou bien de ton widget qui à un soucis.


j'essaie ça très cher voisin


----------



## hunjord (18 Octobre 2005)

je voudrais pas mettre le bazar, mais peut être que Konfabulator va être remis au gout du jour...


----------



## Crismac (19 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, ça fais 2 mois que je n'ai plus d'info météo sur dashboard (je suis actuellement sur Montpellier) , quelqu'un connait il une solution ?
> Inutile d'ajouter que j'ai réglé ce widjet sur la ville de Montpellier !!!


 De ma fenêtre, je peux te dire qu'il pleut sur Montpellier.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi, le widget m&#233;t&#233;o marche nickel (enfin, hier soir, il fonctionnait bien).
Tu as bien pr&#233;cis&#233; que tu &#233;tait en France, non ?


----------



## MrStone (19 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, le widget météo marche nickel (enfin, hier soir, il fonctionnait bien).
> Tu as bien précisé que tu était en France, non ?



C'est effectivement mieux


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ben, chez moi, ça va.
> On est bien mardi, hein ?


:hein: Non  Mercredi !!!


----------



## Mage-Li (26 Décembre 2005)

Par defaut moi je suis sur Paris. 
J'arrive pas a me mettre sur toulouse ( c'est la que j'habite en faite pas a Paris ... )
J'ai rentré ca : "Toulouse, Midi-Pyrenees France" apres avoir etait sur le site accuweater.com
Mais il reste tjs sur Paris...

Comment on fait ?


----------



## AuGie (26 Décembre 2005)

Déplacé Topic customisation


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> Par defaut moi je suis sur Paris.
> J'arrive pas a me mettre sur toulouse ( c'est la que j'habite en faite pas a Paris ... )
> J'ai rentré ca : "Toulouse, Midi-Pyrenees France" apres avoir etait sur le site accuweater.com
> Mais il reste tjs sur Paris...
> ...




Il faut que tu valides Toulouse avec la touche retour.


----------



## Mage-Li (27 Décembre 2005)

LoL !!!
Merci beaucoup c'etait si con... Pk qu'ils ont mit une touche done si elle ne valide pas


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> LoL !!!
> Merci beaucoup c'etait si con... Pk qu'ils ont mit une touche done si elle ne valide pas




De rien ! 
La question reste entière.


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Décembre 2005)

Mon widget perd la tête... il affichait un beau soleil à Rennes... alors qu'il pleuvait...


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mon widget perd la tête... il affichait un beau soleil à Rennes... alors qu'il pleuvait...



Celui de Konfabulator devenu Yahoo Widget Engine(quel beau nom !) ?
Chez moi aussi il déraille et affiche 17° à Rennes ! :rateau:
Donc, depuis un moment je me contente de celui de Dashboard.


----------

